# NOSY, IGNORANT paxholes!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

So how much money do you make?
WOW, you gotta love fielding that question from paxholes!
Feel like saying "you tell me first, d-bag!"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> So how much money do you make?
> WOW, you gotta love fielding that question from paxholes!
> Feel like saying "you tell me first, d-bag!"


I always answer this one with..

Well it all depends, on tips, some days are good and others everyone is a cheapskate.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I always answer this one with..
> 
> Well it all depends, on tips, some days are good and others everyone is a cheapskate.


I do the similar lol. I say well some days everyone tips and those are great especially when its $5 or more a ride.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

"NOSY, IGNORANT paxholes!"

You forgot smelly and dumb.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Add to that, "Where are you from?"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> "NOSY, IGNORANT paxholes!"
> 
> You forgot smelly and dumb.


Drunk?


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

I hate when nosy pax treat you like they are interviewing you. Wtf! I always turn their same questions back on them and grill them. No other environment do people think they have a right to know every detail of your life. Are you married? Do you have kids? Are you from here? How long you been driving? Do you like it? How much money do you make? Is this your only job? Whats your craziest story? What did you do before this? Wanna come out with us? And these are just some of the clean questions... I just love love the pax who dont want to talk, they are my favorite. They know how to shut the f up and get their cheap ass ride.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think the profile thing only encourages this. I refuse to fill mine out. I'm here to drive people, not be a part of tinder or to be grilled on my personal life.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Pax : What’s the most craziest uber story you have ? 
Me : you


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> I hate when nosy pax treat you like they are interviewing you. Wtf! I always turn their same questions back on them and grill them. No other environment do people think they have a right to know every detail of your life. Are you married? Do you have kids? Are you from here? How long you been driving? Do you like it? How much money do you make? Is this your only job? Whats your craziest story? What did you do before this? Wanna come out with us? And these are just some of the clean questions... I just love love the pax who dont want to talk, they are my favorite. They know how to shut the f up and get their cheap ass ride.


I have thought about this a bit. I think it comes down to: people are trying to make "small talk" because they would otherwise feel awkward being silent in someone's personal vehicle, sitting in close proximity to the driver. I really don't think they mean to be rude, or are even particularly interested in your answers.

Active listeners, i.e. good communicators, ask questions instead of talking. They are just trying to be friendly.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

Totally agree madtown


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Hugo said:


> Add to that, "Where are you from?"


This offensive now?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The more astute pax will ask: "is it really worth it?" and I usually have to think about my response a bit. My first thought is "duh, otherwise I wouldn't be doing it" but you never know because I could have a major/expensive repair. So I usually say something like "it's not a lot of money, but I really enjoy driving my car and talking to people, so it works for me".


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have thought about this a bit. I think it comes down to: people are trying to make "small talk" because they would otherwise feel awkward being silent in someone's personal vehicle, sitting in close proximity to the driver. I really don't think they mean to be rude, or are even particularly interested in your answers.
> 
> Active listeners, i.e. good communicators, ask questions instead of talking. They are just trying to be friendly.


I disagree. I mean, have taxi drivers ever been "grilled" like this? No! Its this stupid rideshare culture. People are just so stupid. Big deal, so you summoned a ride via an app. Yeah, so what? Now because the method has changed, its all of a sudden some kind of facinating adventure? Holy crap people, get a life!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I disagree. I mean, have taxi drivers ever been "grilled" like this? No! Its this stupid rideshare culture. People are just so stupid. Big deal, so you summoned a ride via an app. Yeah, so what? Now because the method has changed, its all of a sudden some kind of facinating adventure? Holy crap people, get a life!


Well it is a novelty and people are curious about it. After a couple/few more years the novelty will wear off, like the internet, and you won't get as many questions. But I will admit yes, the one asking directly how much money you make is mildly offensive. You are totally justified in turning it around on them...if you don't care about your rating.

One time a female pax, I think a nurse I was taking to her shift at the hospital, asked how much I make. I said "anywhere from minimum wage to skilled labor rates" (i.e. $7/hr to $25/hr). She looked like she frowned a little...not sure what kind of a response she was expecting. Probably a more glamorous one.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> This offensive now?


Of course it's offensive. When people ask me, they really want to know what ancestral country I come from, because 95% of people are not satisfied when I answer with "Shippensburg, PA".


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The more astute pax will ask: "is it really worth it?" and I usually have to think about my response a bit. My first thought is "duh, otherwise I wouldn't be doing it" but you never know because I could have a major/expensive repair. So I usually say something like "it's not a lot of money, but I really enjoy driving my car and talking to people, so it works for me".


That's what I say.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> One time a female pax, I think a nurse I was taking to her shift at the hospital, asked how much I make. I said "anywhere from minimum wage to skilled labor rates" (i.e. $7/hr to $25/hr). She looked like she frowned a little...not sure what kind of a response she was expecting. Probably a more glamorous one.


She probably thinks you earn more than she does, whereas if she's an RN she is continually trying to convince people she doesn't earn enough.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Of course it's offensive. When people ask me, they really want to know what ancestral country I come from, because 95% of people are not satisfied when I answer with "Shippensburg, PA".


I guess a bunch of Uber drivers have offended me and I didn't even notice.

Maybe some of you are just overly sensitive or soft?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I guess a bunch of Uber drivers have offended me and I didn't even notice.
> 
> Maybe some of you are just overly sensitive or soft?


But I bet people don't look at you and assume you're not a native of this country.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So how much money do you make?
> WOW, you gotta love fielding that question from paxholes!


 I tell them I make about as much as I made at the hotel, and I say it ubpeat. I have found this to be the most truthful answer I can give without causing downrates from pax. Most do not inquire further about actual dollars per hour unless they really want to be an Uber driver, and most of the clients know they make more than a hotel worker while probably assuming hotel workers make more than they do... except clients who themselves work at hotels or minimum wage jobs, and they are probably cool with that answer too.

If I said "about minimum wage" (true), pax would assume you are lying to get tips or something.

The fact is I actually made more at the hotel when you consider that I had no vehicle expenses, but if I really *needed* to make as much as I did at the hotel from Uber driving I could put enough hours in to get there.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm pretty honest... I say it's not as much as people think, but with both me and my kid in college, the flexibility is what makes it worth it.

I love when people ask me this, cause when I tell them that I almost always get a nice tip. Everyone is way more impressed than they should be that I'm a single mom of a college student and in school myself and I guess feel compelled to help. I don't feel awesome..I feel tired lol

Someone might have to change the "I support single moms" logo from a pole to a steering wheel....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> But I bet people don't look at you and assume you're not a native of this country.


Are you making assumptions now with that bet?

My profile pic is Ben Golden, probably the most fitting person to have considering my name is cold rider lol.

Also, my family is from Mexico but I was born and raised here in Chicago. I did well in my English classes and graduated in May with a BS in electrical engineering.

Not sure if people are assuming if I'm from a different country if they ask where I'm from. Maybe they're just curious? This is a big country and lots of people visit Chicago. Maybe they want to give me suggestions if I'm a tourist?

Who is the one assuming then?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> She probably thinks you earn more than she does, whereas if she's an RN she is continually trying to convince people she doesn't earn enough.


Only a few years ago I started earning more than RN's. Took me a while to get there though. Plus they get to work "shifts"...they go home when the shift is over. At my day job I regularly put in extra hours to hit a project milestone/deadline.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> She probably thinks you earn more than she does, whereas if she's an RN she is continually trying to convince people she doesn't earn enough.


Uh, prolly not. My wife pulls close to $60/hr catching babies on labor and delivery floor.

This nurse was prolly expecting an exact dollar amount.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Uh, prolly not. My wife pulls close to $60/hr catching babies on labor and delivery floor.
> 
> This nurse was prolly expecting an exact dollar amount.


$60/hr? I'm sorry but I find that hard to believe. That would put her above many senior level managers, or even VP's, at small companies. Are you sure you don't mean $30/hr (60k/yr)?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> $60/hr? I'm sorry but I find that hard to believe. That would put her above many senior level managers, or even VP's, at small companies. Are you sure you don't mean $30/hr (60k/yr)?


Nope. Meant what I said. I won't waste my time with posting her W2.

She makes as much as some docs. That's right.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Nope. Meant what I said. I won't waste my time with posting her W2.
> 
> She makes as much as some docs. That's right.


She definitely makes more an I do as a rez. More power to her as she likely worked her tail off to get to where she is. Where I am, L&D Charges who have their MSN's and sit on various committees earn just as much as some hospitalists.

And as much as my PD hates to hear it, Nursing staff essentially run the day-to-day in a hosp.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Nope. Meant what I said. I won't waste my time with posting her W2.
> 
> She makes as much as some docs. That's right.


She makes way more than I do. Why oh why did I suffer thru a Big Ten engineering program??!?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> She makes way more than I do. Why oh why did I suffer thru a Big Ten engineering program??!?


And 3 times what I make. "Suffered" through a 4 year BSN, countless CE hours, and 30+ years of work to get where she is.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Hugo said:


> Add to that, "Where are you from?"





backcountryrez said:


> Of course it's offensive. When people ask me, they really want to know what ancestral country I come from, because 95% of people are not satisfied when I answer with "Shippensburg, PA".


"Lafayette, Indiana." (in my finest ancestral Lancashire accent)<pause> "You're not buying it, are you?"

There are more tips in levity than in mumbling the name of some country that may or may not be on the government's terror watch list. Like Shippensburg, PA.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> "Lafayette, Indiana." (in my finest ancestral Lancashire accent)<pause> "You're not buying it, are you?"
> 
> There are more tips in levity than in mumbling the name of some country that may or may not be on the government's terror watch list. Like Shippensburg, PA.


I used to date a guy who had a very heavy accent..his first language is German, but English is his 4th or 5th language and he went to school in England so his accent is kind of unique. When people asked him where he was from he'd say something like Iowa or Kansas... of course people would say no no I mean originally, where is your accent from? He'd look at them like he was confused and say he doesnt have an accent. Id just nod in agreement lol


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> I hate when nosy pax treat you like they are interviewing you. Wtf! I always turn their same questions back on them and grill them. No other environment do people think they have a right to know every detail of your life. Are you married? Do you have kids? Are you from here? How long you been driving? Do you like it? How much money do you make? Is this your only job? Whats your craziest story? What did you do before this? Wanna come out with us? And these are just some of the clean questions... I just love love the pax who dont want to talk, they are my favorite. They know how to shut the f up and get their cheap ass ride.


Agree. I was taken aback by all this at the start. I then learned to lie about it. I had a good chat with a couple of guys about my fake software business one night. I refuse to tell people my actual, real employer. Most people are not nosy and most when they ask if it's my full time thing I just say no and they leave it at that, but I have had a couple of drunks really try and drill down into it.



upyouruber said:


> I disagree. I mean, have taxi drivers ever been "grilled" like this? No! Its this stupid rideshare culture. People are just so stupid. Big deal, so you summoned a ride via an app. Yeah, so what? Now because the method has changed, its all of a sudden some kind of facinating adventure? Holy crap people, get a life!


No. I can't imagine people just asking a taxi driver if it's his full time thing and how much he makes.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Or you could just say, "I've learned one thing the hard way: on the internet, men are men, women are men, and children are cops." 

The remainder of the trip will take place in complete silence.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I disagree. I mean, have taxi drivers ever been "grilled" like this? No! Its this stupid rideshare culture. People are just so stupid. Big deal, so you summoned a ride via an app. Yeah, so what? Now because the method has changed, its all of a sudden some kind of facinating adventure? Holy crap people, get a life!


I get the same questions from pax's with Uber that I did beforehand driving a taxi.....they're just drunk and curious, and they get the same answers: been doing this x years, most drunk college kids are happy to have a ride, no it doesn't get crazy very often just drunk, etc.......

-John, Purdue driver


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

The unabashedly rude nosiness of the riders is very irritating and after some time I have come to realize that some of these turds are subliminally trying to convey to you that because you are tasked with driving them (subservient role) & making money off of them, you are now obliged to submit to their line of questioning regardless of how intrusive it is. It is their way of establishing their (perceived) supremacy to you- the driver. In some cases, turning the tables & asking them the same questions they throw your way could even offend them and they look at you like "Gosh how dare you even ask? I am taken aback by you crossing the line!" 

Like somebody else said, it is not a dating app and there's no need to get all fake "buddy buddy" with people you'll most likely never ever see again.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> The unabashedly rude nosiness of the riders is very irritating and after some time I have come to realize that some of these turds are subliminally trying to convey to you that because you are tasked with driving them (subservient role) & making money off of them, you are now obliged to submit to their line of questioning regardless of how intrusive it is. It is their way of establishing their (perceived) supremacy to you- the driver. In some cases, turning the tables & asking them the same questions they throw your way could even offend them and they look at you like "Gosh how dare you even ask? I am taken aback by you crossing the line!"
> 
> Like somebody else said, it is not a dating app and there's no need to get all fake "buddy buddy" with people you'll most likely never ever see again.


Totally agree. Most people are simply curious but I had one drunk girl who I felt saw me a bit as a paid servant frankly. I got her back with a complaint to uber at end of ride about her open container she snuck in, so it's all good.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Totally agree. Most people are simply curious but I had one drunk girl who I felt saw me a bit as a paid servant frankly. I got her back with a complaint to uber at end of ride about her open container she snuck in, so it's all good.


Oh there are many that think of the driver as their servant and do not express this sentiment verbally but you can tell by their demeanor and body language. What these particles of dirt (not even whole dirt LOL) fail to realize is that in stark contrast to all the other jobs that have a low barrier of entry and do not require much education, their LIVES are literally in our hands and with that comes a tremendous burden of responsibility. One wrong move or manuever on the part of the driver, and they are off to the hospital or the morgue.

They should be extremely thankful & grateful each and every time they arrive at their destination safely and in one piece- because news stories and statistics show that not all do.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> The unabashedly rude nosiness of the riders is very irritating and after some time I have come to realize that some of these turds are subliminally trying to convey to you that because you are tasked with driving them (subservient role) & making money off of them, you are now obliged to submit to their line of questioning regardless of how intrusive it is. It is their way of establishing their (perceived) supremacy to you- the driver. In some cases, turning the tables & asking them the same questions they throw your way could even offend them and they look at you like "Gosh how dare you even ask? I am taken aback by you crossing the line!"
> 
> Like somebody else said, it is not a dating app and there's no need to get all fake "buddy buddy" with people you'll most likely never ever see again.


I don't know...I think you're reading too much into it. Perhaps some want to assert some F'd up kind of control but most I think are just looking for something to talk about besides the weather.

That said, there have definitely been conversations that became awkward after I told the pax about my day job and/or understood some of the jargon they used. Like "you're supposed to be a low wage servant, not a salaried professional". So I try not to bring it up unless they ask. As far as they know I am their servant and that's fine.

It's almost comical when four young college guys get in and start talking about all the women they want to do this and that with. On Saturday that happened and they almost apologized, citing their last driver who apparently took offense. I said "you can talk about whatever you want as long as you're not rude to me". They were totally cool with that.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

My wife practices law

I Uber to get away from her and the kids


That’s what I tell them we laugh because they think I’m making a joke and we go on our merry ways


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Totally agree. Most people are simply curious but I had one drunk girl who I felt saw me a bit as a paid servant frankly. I got her back with a complaint to uber at end of ride about her open container she snuck in, so it's all good.


Again, curious about what? Maybe I just don't get it or simply cannot, and/or will not understand the stupidity of trying to delve into our personal or professsional lives. I said it before and I'll say it again, GET A LIFE PEOPLE! There is nothing intriuging about being an Uber driver. The business model itself, perhaps? If so, ask Uber themselves and buzz off!



MadTownUberD said:


> Well it is a novelty and people are curious about it. After a couple/few more years the novelty will wear off, like the internet, and you won't get as many questions. But I will admit yes, the one asking directly how much money you make is mildly offensive. You are totally justified in turning it around on them...if you don't care about your rating.
> 
> One time a female pax, I think a nurse I was taking to her shift at the hospital, asked how much I make. I said "anywhere from minimum wage to skilled labor rates" (i.e. $7/hr to $25/hr). She looked like she frowned a little...not sure what kind of a response she was expecting. Probably a more glamorous one.


Could be? I'm wondering if when pizza delivery was first introduced and it being a novelty, if the delivery person went through this with most deliveries?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> There is nothing intriuging about being an Uber driver


I once had a girl that asked me a lot of questions and at the end her comment was, "I so want to have your life, it sounds very glamorous." I just rolled my eyes at her and asked her a question, "Are you a night owl...are you ever up between 9pm-6am?" The look on her face changed to  followed by no, I'm usually in bed by now...it was only 11pm

When she asked what my real job was, I told her I was an accountant...maybe that's why she found that I had such an intriguing and glamorous life


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

WOW did I get grilled this morning! A college kid going home to LA for Thanksgiving. He wanted to know all about how much I earn per week, what my costs are, how I handle taxes, etc. I didn't have the guts to hand him a referral card (and it's only $50 now), plus his mom was in the car. A very bright guy; he'll figure it out with our without my input.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> The more astute pax will ask: "is it really worth it?" and I usually have to think about my response a bit. My first thought is "duh, otherwise I wouldn't be doing it" but you never know because I could have a major/expensive repair. So I usually say something like "it's not a lot of money, but I really enjoy driving my car and talking to people, so it works for me".


This is a loaded question. You don't want to trash Uber and appear negative but you don't want them to think you're making a windfall either or enjoy it too much because they will think, "Why tip someone who's having so much fun!"


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I once had a girl that asked me a lot of questions and at the end her comment was, "I so want to have your life, it sounds very glamorous." I just rolled my eyes at her and asked her a question, "Are you a night owl...are you ever up between 9pm-6am?" The look on her face changed to  followed by no, I'm usually in bed by now...it was only 11pm
> 
> When she asked what my real job was, I told her I was an *accountant*...maybe that's why she found that I had such an intriguing and glamorous life


Well...you guys do massage the numbers, after all.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> WOW did I get grilled this morning! A college kid going home to LA for Thanksgiving. He wanted to know all about how much I earn per week, what my costs are, how I handle taxes, etc. I didn't have the guts to hand him a referral card (and it's only $50 now), plus his mom was in the car. A very bright guy; he'll figure it out with our without my input.


He can't be too bright if his mom couldn't trust him to get home on his own.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> He can't be too bright if his mom couldn't trust him to get home on his own.


She was accompanying him to a medical clinic where he was having surgery shortly before flying home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> So how much money do you make?
> WOW, you gotta love fielding that question from paxholes!
> Feel like saying "you tell me first, d-bag!"


Not enough for little Timmothys operation . . . .



Hugo said:


> Add to that, "Where are you from?"


I was born in the Desert at Manson Ranch . . . humming " Helter Skelter" . . .


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Well...you guys do massage the numbers, after all.


I don't massage anything unless I'm getting paid


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

These United States are a Mosaic of many peoples. I'm about as white looking as they come, yet I am frequently asked the question, _Where are you from, originally? _Especially since I am in L.A. - which is one of the countries largest Mosaics of different backgrounds and ethnicities. I lived in another country for a few years, and I know how it feels to be 'discriminated' against, purely based on how one looks - different than the status quo of the other countries people.

That said, I do not think most passengers inquire about where driver is from to discriminate. Humans simply like to know who they are keeping 'company' with. I am also 100% American, but was born in a different country (Air Force brat), and passengers always light up if I mention my birth place.

Personally, I steer clear of inquiring about an individual's country of origin, if they appear to be from the Middle East...simply to be sensitive to the fact that it can come off as 'stereo-typing' at the moment we are in. Even though I love the Middle East and would enjoy hearing more about it...


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Reminds me of the UNC student who goes to spring break and sees two attractive girls...he asked them, "Where do y'all go to school?" They replied, "Yale." So he screamed, "WHERE DO Y'ALL GO TO SCHOOL??"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Personally, I steer clear of inquiring about an individual's country of origin, if they appear to be from the Middle East...simply to be sensitive to the fact that it can come off as 'stereo-typing' at the moment we are in. Even though I love the Middle East and would


If someone has an accent, be it a pax or a driver, actually anyone I encounter, I HAVE to ask where their accent is from. I would burst if I didn't.

I absolutely love hearing about other places and how it compares to being in the US.

Most of the chatter that follows has been good, people like to talk about themselves.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

I have conversations with passengers all the time. They ask about me, I ask about them. Establishes a personal connection and the best conversations are nearly always followed by a tip. I love meeting people from other countries. I ask people all the time, "Are you from Atlanta? How long have you been here?" - Great conversation starter. That being said, I'm perfectly ok with the ones who don't want to talk and just look at their phone or stare out the window. In my car at least, that's a small minority of riders. Peace.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> I have conversations with passengers all the time. They ask about me, I ask about them. Establishes a personal connection and the best conversations are nearly always followed by a tip. I love meeting people from other countries. I ask people all the time, "Are you from Atlanta? How long have you been here?" - Great conversation starter. That being said, I'm perfectly ok with the ones who don't want to talk and just look at their phone or stare out the window. In my car at least, that's a small minority of riders. Peace.












Are you from Atlanta?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Are you from Atlanta?


Funny you should ask...I was in Japan and had a Japanese grandma ask me, _Where ya'll from? _In her perfect _Southern English _accent...she had married a Georgian and learned her English in Atlanta. True Stuff!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

wunluv71 said:


> I hate when nosy pax treat you like they are interviewing you. Wtf! I always turn their same questions back on them and grill them. No other environment do people think they have a right to know every detail of your life.


That's why God created lying. Tell them a story that will entertain and/or impress them.

As a cab driver, I never felt constrained by the truth and it made the event a lot more impressive. Some jackass sitting in the back seat has not way of knowing if you picked up Howard Cosell or Candy Samples at the airport.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Are you from Atlanta?


LOL. Been here about 20 years - came from St. Louis and grew up in central Illinois. My standard answer. Are you from Atlanta?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> LOL. Been here about 20 years - came from St. Louis and grew up in central Illinois. My standard answer. Are you from Atlanta?


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> I have conversations with passengers all the time. They ask about me, I ask about them. Establishes a personal connection and the best conversations are nearly always followed by a tip. I love meeting people from other countries. I ask people all the time, "Are you from Atlanta? How long have you been here?" - Great conversation starter. That being said, I'm perfectly ok with the ones who don't want to talk and just look at their phone or stare out the window. In my car at least, that's a small minority of riders. Peace.


The complaint is not abt small talk, its abt those who streamline you with questions like you're in a job interview. Or those that feel so bold as to ask the most personal questions as if they have the right to know everything abt you. The questions they wouldnt think to ask any other in another place...but for some reason is a-ok with us. Thats my complaint at least.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> The complaint is not abt small talk, its abt those who streamline you with questions like you're in a job interview. Or those that feel so bold as to ask the most personal questions as if they have the right to know everything abt you. *The questions they wouldnt think to ask any other in another place...but for some reason is a-ok with us*. Thats my complaint at least.


Hit it right on the head. I've thought about this quite a bit and I really can't think of any other job, gig, profession, whatever where people feel totally unrestrained in interrogating the other party. I especially cringe when they do it in that sing-songy voice with a fake smile plastered across their face and that is my prompt to turn up the BS in my responses.

There is no need whatsover in a "personal connection" to be established in the business of transporting people. I took Uber as a rider before signing up as a driver & never did all these ridiculous questions pop in my head to ask of the driver. I just sat my ass down, shut the hell up and got the ride.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> Hit it right on the head. I've thought about this quite a bit and I really can't think of any other job, gig, profession, whatever where people feel totally unrestrained in interrogating the other party. I especially cringe when they do it in that sing-songy voice with a fake smile plastered across their face and that is my prompt to turn up the BS in my responses.
> 
> There is no need whatsover in a "personal connection" to be established in the business of transporting people. I took Uber as a rider before signing up as a driver & never did all these ridiculous questions pop in my head to ask of the driver. I just sat my ass down, shut the hell up and got the ride.


There is a certain profession that will provide that "personal connection" no questions asked.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> There is no need whatsover in a "personal connection" to be established in the business of transporting people. I took Uber as a rider before signing up as a driver & never did all these ridiculous questions pop in my head to ask of the driver. I just sat my ass down, shut the hell up and got the ride.


To each his own. To me making a personal connection is one of the things I enjoy most about driving people. Even when I took cabs for business, I would talk to the drivers and ask them questions. I agree that questions about how much we make are inappropriate, but it's easy enough to say - not as much as you think and change the subject. But I guess I haven't run into the passengers with the fake smiles and job interview questions yet as I have yet to be annoyed by any of my passengers (except one but that was a couple of weeks after her ride).



wunluv71 said:


> There is a certain profession that will provide that "personal connection" no questions asked.


LOL. And I hear it pays better as well....


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> To each his own. To me making a personal connection is one of the things I enjoy most about driving people. Even when I took cabs for business, I would talk to the drivers and ask them questions. I agree that questions about how much we make are inappropriate, but it's easy enough to say - not as much as you think and change the subject. But I guess I haven't run into the passengers with the fake smiles and job interview questions yet as I have yet to be annoyed by any of my passengers (except one but that was a couple of weeks after her ride).
> 
> 
> > How long have you been driving?? Sorry to sound like a pax





Skozoze said:


> To each his own. To me making a personal connection is one of the things I enjoy most about driving people. Even when I took cabs for business, I would talk to the drivers and ask them questions. I agree that questions about how much we make are inappropriate, but it's easy enough to say - not as much as you think and change the subject. But I guess I haven't run into the passengers with the fake smiles and job interview questions yet as I have yet to be annoyed by any of my passengers (except one but that was a couple of weeks after her ride).


How long have you been driving. Sorry to sound like a pax


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I must say that contemplating the grilling I had this morning in hindsight makes me want to think of some evasive/smartass answers to shut it down.

"How much do you make doing this?"
"Far less per hour than at my day job."
"And how much is that?"
"Oh, it's hard to give you a number because it varies so much."
"Why do you do it / is it worth it?"
"I do it because money is useful, and because here in my car I feel the safest of all."

"How much to you make at your day job?"
"Undoubtedly more than you." (LOL instant 1*)

I have actually said "I have children. Children like to eat things, do things, break things, etc.". That usually gets a chuckle.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> To each his own. To me making a personal connection is one of the things I enjoy most about driving people. Even when I took cabs for business, I would talk to the drivers and ask them questions. I agree that questions about how much we make are inappropriate, but it's easy enough to say - not as much as you think and change the subject. But I guess I haven't run into the passengers with the fake smiles and job interview questions yet as I have yet to be annoyed by any of my passengers (except one but that was a couple of weeks after her ride).
> 
> LOL. And I hear it pays better as well....


Generally speaking, our experiences as drivers can be skewed one way or the other depending on the specific market that we operate in. I've given thousands upon thousands of rides in the metropolitan Los Angeles area which is a mecca of posers, fakers, losers, etc. There's also a truly affluent class here that usually act dou**ey (or bougee LOL) whereas you being in the South, you guys are genuinely nice and humble people and will not encounter nearly as many particles of dirt as we do over here.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

I've been driving since August, which is not that long, I guess. I've had a little over 500 trips, so that's 500 people with no real issues. I drive nights and weekends, and quite a bit of late night driving. It's still fun for me, and when it stops being fun, I'll stop doing it. The money has helped me get out of a financial hole and I'm grateful for every ride I give, even pool rides. I'm grateful for tips, which I never expect; they always make me smile when I get them. That's money I didn't have before, and each dollar goes against reducing my debt. I don't approach this job any differently than I approach my day job - I work hard, I get along with people, and I try to go above and beyond (not talking candy/water, just rider experience). I'm happy to have the opportunity. I'm not naive; I know people can be assholes - I just try to head that off - it's a little harder to be an asshole to someone who's being nice to you. So far, it's worked for me.



RideshareinCali said:


> Generally speaking, our experiences as drivers can be skewed one way or the other depending on the specific market that we operate in. I've given thousands upon thousands of rides in the metropolitan Los Angeles area which is a mecca of posers, fakers, losers, etc. There's also a truly affluent class here that usually act dou**ey (or bougee LOL) whereas you being in the South, you guys are genuinely nice and humble people and will not encounter nearly as many particles of dirt as we do over here.


Good point. And honestly, the more affluent customers are generally my least favorite to drive.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> I've been driving since August, which is not that long, I guess. I've had a little over 500 trips, so that's 500 people with no real issues. I drive nights and weekends, and quite a bit of late night driving. It's still fun for me, and when it stops being fun, I'll stop doing it. The money has helped me get out of a financial hole and I'm grateful for every ride I give, even pool rides. I'm grateful for tips, which I never expect; they always make me smile when I get them. That's money I didn't have before, and each dollar goes against reducing my debt. I don't approach this job any differently than I approach my day job - I work hard, I get along with people, and I try to go above and beyond (not talking candy/water, just rider experience). I'm happy to have the opportunity. I'm not naive; I know people can be assholes - I just try to head that off - it's a little harder to be an asshole to someone who's being nice to you. So far, it's worked for me.


Ok so you know this was going to be my point....Youve been driving for 3 months. We all were so happy at the 3 month mark and loved all our pax....lol. I will be watching your growth as we move along in time.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Ok so you know this was going to be my point....Youve been driving for 3 months. We all were so happy at the 3 month mark and loved all our pax....lol. I will be watching your growth as we move along in time.


I look forward to it. I would add that I am 55 years old (dang, how did I get so old?) and have been in customer service all of my adult life, so dealing with people every day is something with which I have a lot of experience. It is my full-time job to defuse angry customers and make them delighted with our company again. It's a handy skill to have.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Skozoze said:


> And honestly, the more affluent customers are generally my least favorite to drive.


Yup! I actually have this listed in my new "half-star" rules for rating pax. If they spend the entire trip bragging about their great business deals/clients, or how much money they make/spend -- even if it's to someone else in the car or on the phone -- they will get 4* if they don't leave a cash tip. I may exercise some clemency/magnanimity if they are otherwise perfect pax in every way.

Sidebar: Per my new rules I actually 4*'d a pax this morning because even though she was perfect, the trip was shorter than the 10-minute pickup. And I mean WAAAY shorter. A smart pax would realize that a driver that far away is going through some trouble for a minimum fare, and at least tip a dollar or two. Maybe I was a little harsh, but I don't want to pick her up again.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Believe it or not, I've even been asked about the size of my Bratwurst  Now just imagine if the driver ask something about the riders' private parts.

#metoo


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> Believe it or not, I've even been asked about the size of my Bratwurst  Now just imagine if the driver ask something about the riders' private parts.
> 
> #metoo


I've been asked if I'm married. When I said "yes" her follow up question was: "happily?". Now that's pretty personal and the middle aged woman in question may have been looking for action.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

[QUOTE
#metoo[/QUOTE

Haha good one.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've been asked if I'm married. When I said "yes" her follow up question was: "happily?". Now that's pretty personal and the middle aged woman in question may have been looking for action.


That is sexual harassment as well. Perhaps we should hire Gloria Aldred & call a press conference to "tearfully" share our stories with the world and claim emotional distress and psychological trauma LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> That is sexual harassment as well. Perhaps we should hire Gloria Aldred & call a press conference to "tearfully" share our stories with the world and claim emotional distress and psychological trauma LOL


I look at the gig as similar to being a bartender...you have to just roll with it and put up with crap like that.

There's a bartender in the small town where I live who has been "enhanced". You should have overheard the conversation/commentary one night I was there after Ubering. I wouldn't have been as patient as she was.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gotta love it when the pax brings up the topic of tipping and then doesn't tip.



MadTownUberD said:


> I look at the gig as similar to being a bartender...you have to just roll with it and put up with crap like that.
> 
> There's a bartender in the small town where I live who has been "enhanced". You should have overheard the conversation/commentary one night I was there after Ubering. I wouldn't have been as patient as she was.


Bartenders receive HUGE tips to listen to BS, we get SQUAT to listen to pax.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Gotta love it when the pax brings up the topic of tipping and then doesn't tip.
> 
> Bartenders receive HUGE tips to listen to BS, we get SQUAT to listen to pax.


Didn't you know? UberX is so expensive, drivers be rolling in the bennies!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't answer those questions anymore most of the time. I like quiet passengers, just get in and ride, all the extra is unecessary.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

I’ve been a taxi driver for ten years. The questions you are asked aren’t unusual. I usually play games with my passengers heads like trying to change their political views. Ie the first passenger I will try and convince them that conservative politics are the shit, the very next I will try and convince them that socialist politics are the way forward. 

Idgaf either way other than to keep myself amused. Passengers or customers are in a unique situation whilst in a cab as there is rarely any other job where you would spend time alone with a stranger where from a passenger perspective, they have nothing to do other than sit and get driven.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Shakur said:


> I don't answer those questions anymore most of the time. I like quiet passengers, just get in and ride, all the extra is unecessary.


I think you do have to have small tlk to feel out the pax or they will think you are weird and creepy if you say nothing at all. This is from the mouths of many pax who mention the "weird creepy" drivers they had before me.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> I think you do have to have small tlk to feel out the pax or they will think you are weird and creepy if you say nothing at all. This is from the mouths of many pax who mention the "weird creepy" drivers they had before me.


Then I'll be weird and creepy tf? Tf does that even mean....since I don't want to engage in a thoughtless and circumvented convo, I'm creepy lol, no, I'm just human and repetition is boring unless it is something I enjoy, hence why I enjoy podcasts, music and shows instead lol.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Then I'll be weird and creepy tf? Tf does that even mean....since I don't want to engage in a thoughtless and circumvented convo, I'm creepy lol, no, I'm just human and repetition is boring unless it is something I enjoy, hence why I enjoy podcasts, music and shows instead lol.


Tf it means is if your pax gets in the car and you say absolutely nothing it makes them uncomfortable. There is a difference between tlkg the whole time and just short hello hows your day. If i got in your car and you didnt say one word to me i would get the f out. Tf.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't massage anything unless I'm getting paid


Ya, we figured that one out already


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Or you could just say, "I've learned one thing the hard way: on the internet, men are men, women are men, and children are cops."
> 
> The remainder of the trip will take place in complete silence.


You win the internet for the day, retroactively of course


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

twnFM said:


> That's what I say.


Actually that is a very poignant response. I like it! Think I'm a gonna use it!


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

“Enough to cover my gambling habit”


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have thought about this a bit. I think it comes down to: people are trying to make "small talk" because they would otherwise feel awkward being silent in someone's personal vehicle, sitting in close proximity to the driver. I really don't think they mean to be rude, or are even particularly interested in your answers.
> 
> Active listeners, i.e. good communicators, ask questions instead of talking. They are just trying to be friendly.


Part of this is true. Many people lack proper socializing skills. The one OP talks about are the blunt rude ones who feels comfortable asking direct personal question because they feel above u. U won't see them ask these questions to a higher exec or owner of companies.



backcountryrez said:


> Of course it's offensive. When people ask me, they really want to know what ancestral country I come from, because 95% of people are not satisfied when I answer with "Shippensburg, PA".


What part of shippensburg, PA?



upyouruber said:


> I disagree. I mean, have taxi drivers ever been "grilled" like this? No! Its this stupid rideshare culture. People are just so stupid. Big deal, so you summoned a ride via an app. Yeah, so what? Now because the method has changed, its all of a sudden some kind of facinating adventure? Holy crap people, get a life!


Taxi drivers do get some of these treatment....it's just majority of taxi drivers are from other countries and don't look very social so they never get asked questions.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Tf it means is if your pax gets in the car and you say absolutely nothing it makes them uncomfortable. There is a difference between tlkg the whole time and just short hello hows your day. If i got in your car and you didnt say one word to me i would get the f out. Tf.


Confirmation of name and destination is more than enough. If im interested in engaging you I will but I dont tap dance for a tip. I will not cater to the fake and normal "small talk" that you all feel is necessary. Im really unsure as to why so many of you care about what a pax thinks....and quite frankly you or anyone else are welcome to exit at any time, like I tell them, there is always the next ride..."your ride" is not my well-being. I'll report you on my phone while tablet is running the app and be sure to include EVERY detail.

Like I said to another poster, stop spreading this lie about the business, drivers are drivers not temporary friends or entertainment.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think I might have the perfect response to "how much do you make?":

"More than nothing and less than enough." (that should shut them up and even get a chuckle)

Another possible response is: "Why do you ask?"

Also: I am probably going to add this to My New "Half Star" Rules for Pax...although it may be covered already under "talks too much".

Here's another good response: "Driving is different for everyone. Why don't you try it and find out?"....and hand them a referral card before they can protest. If you really want to cut to the chase, leave off the 1st sentence.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I think the profile thing only encourages this. I refuse to fill mine out. I'm here to drive people, not be a part of tinder or to be grilled on my personal life.


I pandered for tips in my profile











backcountryrez said:


> Of course it's offensive. When people ask me, they really want to know what ancestral country I come from, because 95% of people are not satisfied when I answer with "Shippensburg, PA".


What is an ancestral country?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> "NOSY, IGNORANT paxholes!"
> 
> You forgot smelly and dumb.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I always answer this one with..
> 
> Well it all depends, on tips, some days are good and others everyone is a cheapskate.


lol great segue - I try to get that comment into the conversation as much as possible. Usually people agree and act like "Oh, right, of course....yeah tipping is so important, blah blah blah!" and then they, like the majority of paxholes out there, don't tip a freaking cent.

Non-tippers can suck smelly little gerbil balls for all I care.



MadTownUberD said:


> $60/hr? I'm sorry but I find that hard to believe. That would put her above many senior level managers, or even VP's, at small companies. Are you sure you don't mean $30/hr (60k/yr)?


My best friend is an ER nurse, she's been at it for 30 years and she makes about $160,00 per year, and that's working a lot of 4-day weeks. With overtime she can bring in $180,000 annually, easy.

Nursing is no joke. I think they should make all of that and MORE for what they do. I give mad props to nurses, they do some ridiculously difficult shit and deserve more credit (and more money!) than they get.

Edited to add: she also has incredible benefits, tons of PTO, and most importantly, a UNION!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Julescase said:


> lol great segue - I try to get that comment into the conversation as much as possible. Usually people agree and act like "Oh, right, of course....yeah tipping is so important, blah blah blah!" and then they, like the majority of paxholes out there, don't tip a freaking cent.
> 
> Non-tippers can suck smelly little gerbil balls for all I care.


Something else I do, when I remember..

When I get a request to stop at a convenience store if they dont ask, I'll grab $3.00 buck and ask them to grab me a Red Bull.

Almost every single person has given me my money back or told me they'll get it. Over 2 years I bet I've done this 150 or more times. I only remember 2 takingy money. A red bull is $2-$5 depending upon size. I've had them buy my a
4packs, a huge HUGE can, 2/4.00 2/5.00 s single cans..

I going to buy one at some point while driving so to me, this is as good as a tip.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't massage anything unless I'm getting paid


Ewww this is so unbecoming and filthy !!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RipCityWezay said:


> My wife practices law
> 
> I Uber to get away from her and the kids
> 
> That's what I tell them we laugh because they think I'm making a joke and we go on our merry ways


Lolololol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> So how much money do you make?
> WOW, you gotta love fielding that question from paxholes!
> Feel like saying "you tell me first, d-bag!"


You should ask them to tell you first.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A lot. How about you? OR You show me yours and I’ll show you mine.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hugo said:


> Add to that, "Where are you from?"


I have an accent from years with a speech therapist from Ireland. "Where are you from" oh I'm born and raised in California but&#8230; "you have an accent! You're not from california!" I usually sigh and explain to them why I have an accent. Depending on their attitude, I usually 4* them for not being patient with my story. Rude.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I tell them that ''ALL of the money this car generates, including tips, go to the medical bills generated by my 14 year old grand daughter. She has kidney failure, and dialysis is very expensive. Folks insurance pays for 80 percent of it, but 20 percent of a lot is still a lot. We're waiting for a donor, but, we just gotta keep her alive with the dialysis till we find one. I'm tired but I'll prolly be out late tonite, haven't reached by goal yet and people are just not tipping."

That's usually enough for a pretty good tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol as long as you're lying you might a well add "she aspires to be a medical researcher some day and contribute to the cure for cancer".



Shakur said:


> Confirmation of name and destination is more than enough. If im interested in engaging you I will but I dont tap dance for a tip. I will not cater to the fake and normal "small talk" that you all feel is necessary. Im really unsure as to why so many of you care about what a pax thinks....and quite frankly you or anyone else are welcome to exit at any time, like I tell them, there is always the next ride..."your ride" is not my well-being. I'll report you on my phone while tablet is running the app and be sure to include EVERY detail.
> 
> Like I said to another poster, stop spreading this lie about the business, drivers are drivers not temporary friends or entertainment.


Wow man you're bitter. I never said small talk was necessary, just that some pax engage in it. If you're never willing to go above and beyond "just because", then you shouldn't expect great things out of life. This is not Rideshare specific but a general commentary. I wouldn't want to hire someone who does the bare minimum.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Lol as long as you're lying you might a well add "she aspires to be a medical researcher some day and contribute to the cure for cancer".
> 
> Wow man you're bitter. I never said small talk was necessary, just that some pax engage in it. If you're never willing to go above and beyond "just because", then you shouldn't expect great things out of life. This is not Rideshare specific but a general commentary. I wouldn't want to hire someone who does the bare minimum.


Please save the give 110% rhetoric for someone else, many thanks in advance....We are providing a service, a ride from A to B, not entertainment, commentary or friendship. If passenger is female, I may be more apt to show attention depending on 1-10 rating scale / attention given to me. That is all. Young, wild and free gang.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Please save the give 110% rhetoric for someone else, many thanks in advance....We are providing a service, a ride from A to B, not entertainment, commentary or friendship. If passenger is female, I may be more apt to show attention depending on 1-10 rating scale / attention given to me. That is all. Young, wild and free gang.


Duly noted. Just don't expect anything out of life with that attitude. Be satisfied with mediocre wages


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Duly noted. Just don't expect anything out of life with that attitude. Be satisfied with mediocre wages


I'm confused as to what makes you think, 110% effort involves conversation one does not care to dabble in and furthermore, how that correlates to not giving effort in school, job, life and lastly ending up with mediocre wages for one's entire lifetime....I would like to engage in debate as to where you learned to make broad assumptions, and the name of the school/academy giving blasphemous knowledge.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> I'm confused as to what makes you think, 110% effort involves conversation one does not care to dabble in and furthermore, how that correlates to not giving effort in school, job, life and lastly ending up with mediocre wages for one's entire lifetime....I would like to engage in debate as to where you learned to make broad assumptions, and the name of the school/academy giving blasphemous knowledge.


Fair enough. Sounds like you compartmentalize your Uber driving. I have a hard time "switching off". My passion carries over from my day job to Uber driving and beyond. I don't understand people who don't GAF.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Fair enough. Sounds like you compartmentalize your Uber driving. I have a hard time "switching off". My passion carries over from my day job to Uber driving and beyond. I don't understand people who don't GAF.


It's not about switching off tbh, it's really the repetition. In your defense, I never was a "customer service" type personality to begin with, but this can be a nice hustle for cash....Intimate conversations are fine if I'm in the mood, but the bland, scripted convo is just not interesting enough for me to want to engage with every passenger. I am not passionate about all facets of life and I have a hard time believing you are, 24/7...and if you do again, I would like to know where you learned this behavior from because it is not a common trait for ANY HUMAN.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> It's not about switching off tbh, it's really the repetition. In your defense, I never was a "customer service" type personality to begin with, but this can be a nice hustle for cash....Intimate conversations are fine if I'm in the mood, but the bland, scripted convo is just not interesting enough for me to want to engage with every passenger. I am not passionate about all facets of life and I have a hard time believing you are, 24/7...and if you do again, I would like to know where you learned this behavior from because it is not a common trait for ANY HUMAN.


Not 24/7. Just ask my wife...there's always more housework I could be doing that I'm not.

I like the customer service aspect because it's kind of a personal challenge for me to be a better active listener etc...which in theory should carry over into my career. I'm not great at "soft people skills" and Uber is an opportunity to improve those.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Buncha snowflakes all up in here.

Maybe working with the general public wasn't such a hot idea, afterall?

Lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Please save the give 110% rhetoric for someone else, many thanks in advance....We are providing a service, a ride from A to B, not entertainment, commentary or friendship. If passenger is female, I may be more apt to show attention depending on 1-10 rating scale / attention given to me. That is all. Young, wild and free gang.


Everybody has their own outlook and personality I guess.
I engage riders IF they want to. I'm pretty good at nailing an attitude pretty early and can mirror or respond to it appropriately - usually pretty good. I do it because I want to. It is fun for me. I get to meet a lot of different people, some of them interesting. It keeps the boredom away, can be fun and is actually one of the few saving graces to this job.
Not to say that there aren't days when I just want to be quiet, drive and remain silent. If it's one of those days, then I'm a different person.
I use the pax for MY entertainment. Then I deposit them at their destination. Then I get paid. 
Not SO bad.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I like meeting people and enjoy it when a passenger wants to chat. But I don't initiate it. But my background as a news reporter makes me inquisitive, and I don't mind sharing information about my background, because... well.... it's pretty interesting. I think.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> The unabashedly rude nosiness of the riders is very irritating and after some time I have come to realize that some of these turds are subliminally trying to convey to you that because you are tasked with driving them (subservient role) & making money off of them, you are now obliged to submit to their line of questioning regardless of how intrusive it is. It is their way of establishing their (perceived) supremacy to you- the driver. In some cases, turning the tables & asking them the same questions they throw your way could even offend them and they look at you like "Gosh how dare you even ask? I am taken aback by you crossing the line!"
> 
> Like somebody else said, it is not a dating app and there's no need to get all fake "buddy buddy" with people you'll most likely never ever see again.


That's about right. You grant a driver -- or anyone -- the dignity due them by not asking personal questions.

I love the idea of vaguely answering the question and then turning it back on them: "How much do I make? Oh, you know, [not enough sometimes] [enough][it varies][I have another job][etc.]. Say, how much to *you *make?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> That's about right. You grant a driver -- or anyone -- the dignity due them by not asking personal questions.
> 
> I love the idea of vaguely answering the question and then turning it back on them: "How much do I make? Oh, you know, [not enough sometimes] [enough][it varies][I have another job][etc.]. Say, how much to *you *make?"


Yup, that's what I do.
I won't be interrogated or interviewed, but we can SHARE information. 
So, you ask, I answer. Then I ask, you answer. This continues till I pull to the right of the road and say "Well, looks like we made it. Thanks for the call."
That's a dialogue, a conversation.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Keep your pax busy with a puzzle. Here is one most pax's can finish during the trip:


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/2310ed46-ee28-46f9-a151-cf565fae56a3


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Keep your pax busy with a puzzle. Here is one most pax's can finish during the trip:


My pax's are either:

closing their eyes and screaming, or
opening their eyes and bracing for impact.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> My pax's are either:
> 
> closing their eyes and screaming, or
> opening their eyes and bracing for impact.


Reminds me of the old joke:

Timothy R Miller died peacefully in his sleep Sunday afternoon. Unfortunately, most of the passengers on his bus were not so fortunate.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just thought of a good answer for the income question:

"Based on what you are paying for this trip, what do you think?" and then walk them through the math. You can be completely neutral about it and let them draw their own conclusion.

I strongly dislike it when riders use the word "lucrative" to describe driving for Uber. Being a hedge fund manager is lucrative. Being a surgeon is lucrative. Being a regional sales manager can be lucrative. Driving a car is not lucrative.


----------

